# It's beautiful...<sigh>



## brownubian (Dec 12, 2009)

I hope this wasn't posted previously. I just happened to stumble on this from the NYX website! I love this....does anyone have it?!

Hmm...maybe I can buy it as a Christmas gift to myself. Problem is...I don't have enough makeup to fill this up or justify paying for this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 What is a girl to do....










ETA - Apparently I am not as good at posting pictures as I thought so here is the link to the page ===> Cool Traincase


----------



## babycoconut (Dec 12, 2009)

That is soo cool. I wonder how tall it stands.


----------

